# Abit website.



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi guys. With Abit going dark some of you may have remembered I made a post here

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2532582&postcount=45

saying that I was already backing up. Well truth is I have had it up. My upload out here in the sticks is an awesome 1Mb So I have kept it quiet until I had a few seeders. Thats right. My backup of Abit is located here.

www.sudvd.net/Abit

This is a complete backup of Abits FTP directory. image for image. the only modification I have made was putting an index.php into every directory and sub directory. why? Because I have also included a torrent (.rar) of Abits FTP directory. complete with index.php and ready for anyone to host. simply unrar and put in your hosting directory. Bam all of abits stuff available. Now that I have gathered a few seeds it should be a bearable DL. but for those that need the nicknacks Its hosted in FTP form.

My original upload of the torrent is located here. This should show accurate stats for seeders etc. Anyone on the forums that I contacted Privately about this feel free to be a bro and help seed.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7047734/Abit_Backup

have fun.


----------



## qubit (Mar 11, 2012)

That's awesome of you solaris.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

qubit said:


> That's awesome of you solaris.



thanks man.


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 11, 2012)

Seeding soon


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

ah if only i had the extra 20GB... screw it i'll dl it anyway and seed. i can delete it later but for now looks like you need all the seeders you can get.

20GB is gonna take a while on my connection though. (comcast might get mad about the bandwidth cap... but screw them lol)

Edit: oh wow... ETA 4days


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

hey thanks man.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

well that's better, ETA is at 22hrs now lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> well that's better, ETA is at 22hrs now lol



ya i can see that other seeders came online. I tried to do a decent job prepping it. I announced it to a huge list of trackers.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm at a whopping .4%!! Uploading at 300kb's a second currently.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm at a whopping .4%!! Uploading at 300kb's a second currently.



thanks for helping with the grind


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

Seeding I should be able to do just over 500kb/s. It only spiked to 300 for about a minute there, I'm only downloading in the mid 100's right now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2012)

im going to try setting up another seed here soon. i can use another connection with better speeds about 30miles from me. i just need to transfer the rar


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2012)

Leaching at a 200.3 kb/s rate 

I'll leave mine seeding after it is complete


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 12, 2012)

Solaris = 

I don't even have anything Abit lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Downloading now, I'll leave it seeding with 10Mb/s uplaod as long as I don't need the hard drive space.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm capping out at 620kb/s up. Someone in the US is getting some decent DL bandwith right now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2012)

TPU pulling together to save ENTIRE websites 1 chapter 11 at a time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

hrm, i guess i throw my 25mbit upload into the mix for you for a bit.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, i guess i throw my 25mbit upload into the mix for you for a bit.




ETA 6hrs, 22mins

Easy Rhino: I meant to hit quote initially but was not paying attention and hit edit instead


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Looks like I'm capping out at 620kb/s up. Someone in the US is getting some decent DL bandwith right now.



haha its probably me, there's one u.s. peer i'm downloading from at 185kb/s

currently downloading at 300kb/s, uploading at 75kb/s to another u.s. peer

ETA 16hrs


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 12, 2012)

I want to personally that Solaris17 for this.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

im uploading at 2.5 megabytes per second. someone is getting some abit action lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 12, 2012)

downloading


----------



## v12dock (Mar 12, 2012)

Will seed via seed box
Can also provide backup hosting if wanted


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 12, 2012)

Like I PM'ed you (solaris) before.. once I get my dedicated server rebuilt (totally fuxx0red OS.. need to back stuff up) I'll DL and seed it from there, as well as host a local (webserver) copy.







^ should do the job..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

nobody needs abits?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2012)

i think alot of people shut down for the night.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 12, 2012)

I still have mine up and seeding


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2012)

REally appreciate everyone helping!  Its nice to see TPU pull together. eventually im sure alot of us if not all will stop seeding. but I cant think of a better way to saturate the torrent then through you guys. Not only that but thanks to the people in this thread you are LITERALLY the base the 1sts in making ABITs stuff available for an incredibly long time for everyone.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't get the download to connect with the piratebay torrent


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 13, 2012)

mine is almost done downloading... for w/e reason my comp has been locking up when i have utorrent and other apps using the web ... sigh.

when the download is done i'll probably move it over to my laptop and let it seed there since my lappy uses way less power (90w max vs 450ish)


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2012)

D/l'ing. will seed at random times as the wife dictates


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have anything Abit, but i can spare 20GB of capacity to help seed. I love the torrent tech, just wish more people would use it for legitimate purposes.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 13, 2012)

silkstone said:


> I don't have anything Abit, but i can spare 20GB of capacity to help seed. I love the torrent tech, just wish more people would use it for legitimate purposes.



Same here, nothing ABit, just want to preserve the data 
This is actually the first torrent I've downloaded in years. I had to install uTorrent just for it  Does feel good to see someone promoting legit uses for it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 13, 2012)

Torrenting the Abit website, besides of course torrenting Linux distros, is indeed a legit torrent use. BTW, I am currently DL'ing and will seed occasionally, as long as I can spare the 20 GB of drive space.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

I may download the full 20GB and store on a spare HD for now incase it randomly gets lost.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2012)

we need mussels in on this. he is always going on about his 6TB of external storage. and we could use a pro on a diff continent. He doesnt have an excuse not to download it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 13, 2012)

Download is at 40%, seeding what I already DL'ed at ~700 Kb/s.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 15, 2012)

Just as a heads-up: started downloading on the server.
Currently getting about 4MByte/s download speed, 3.5MB/s of them being from a single person on verizon 

We'll see how it goes. Current ETA is 1h 30min


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> Just as a heads-up: started downloading on the server.
> Currently getting about 4MByte/s download speed, 3.5MB/s of them being from a single person on verizon
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Current ETA is 1h 30min



im pretty sure thats E and thanks for the ups


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> Just as a heads-up: started downloading on the server.
> Currently getting about 4MByte/s download speed, 3.5MB/s of them being from a single person on verizon
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Current ETA is 1h 30min



lol that is me!


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 16, 2012)

Download took about 1h 35mins or so total, mainly due to the insane upload speed of easy rhino 

I'm seeding this atm, but OVH seems to be filtering torrent traffic or something. I hardly get any more than 150KB/s (1.2MBit/s) upload speeds for some reason. At least on the abit torrent. Weird.

I don't yet have anything set up again (webserver, php, ..), so it's currently just on an anonymous ftp, much like the original abit one. I've removed all the index.php's from it though, since they are a bit pointless on FTP. Also edited the readme.txt in the root a bit 
I don't have a domain yet (stupid domain parking robots took all the good ones), but I'm working on that. Would be epic if I could grab abit.com.tw when it expires lol

FTP details:
ftp://91.121.194.115  (like I said.. no domain yet)
Anonymous login enabled, max. 15 users simultaneously, max. 2 connections per user/IP, speed is currently hard-limited to 250 KByte/s, which isn't much but already faster than the original FTP 

Feel free to test and report any probs. Either in this thread or via PM.

Edit: put a 10MB test file in the root of the ftp. Gonna remove that later.
Edit2: within 8 minutes of posting this I already had a google bot taking a look lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm, the uploading speed to the Hungarian peer currently connected is not that good. It is less than 60Kb/s now. Well, I guess that the peer in question needs to be patient.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

my session died on me. im using rtorrent and have to reestablish it. not sure how.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm.. in theory, my client should take some of the load, but it hasn't been seeding to anyone for a day or so, apart from the odd 30KB/s for a minute every once in a while 

Other torrents seed perfectly fine, with speeds right up to the set global upload limit.
Using the last build of µTorrent 2.2.1 (25302). IPv6 to blame? *confused* 

This definitely doesn't look right considering the time it has been running and the global upload limit (currently 2MByte/s)





edit: BTW.. the google bots have ben spamming my ftp logs since I posted the link to it here, connecting, looking at a folder, disconnecting, reconnecting 3mins later to look at a different folder, rinse and repeat..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks bambooz for the mention and thanks everyone for the DL and seed!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 18, 2012)

You're my new best friend for this. 

I'll leave this in my utorrent to be seeded whenever my computer is on.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 19, 2012)

I really should grab this too considering ALL my previous boards before this are Abit.


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 20, 2012)

Just as a heads-up: disabled IPv6 and everything's fine now.
It was messing up cause both the OS and µTorrent support IPv6, but I don't have an external IPv6 IP, so all that traffic went nowhere.

Currently seeding to someone in Chicago at way more pleasing speeds than 40KB/s...





Drops down to ~3MB/s a lot but hey..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think we need a way to spread this on XS or something. any ABIt fan pages like the old DFI street? Get this more global? Getting some other big tech sites in on it will give it a huge push I think.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for everyone thats still seeding! Just letting you know the archives still alive!


----------



## Bambooz (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm still seeding on the server 

Also some updates on the FTP contents:
1) There's now a new folder called "/Motherboard Specs (website)/". It contains the abit website pages for most (all?) of their boards in PDF format. Useful for looking up the basic specs of a board "from the manufacturer". The layout in the PDFs is a bit messed up, but it's better than nothing.
2) All E0 BIOS updates (S775 45nm Core2-based CPUs) that I could find have been added.
They're in "/pub/download/bios/! E0 Stepping BIOS Updates/" and also in the regular BIOS update folders for the specific boards.

The E0 updates are for the following boards:

- AW9D and AW9D-MAX (same BIOS)
- I45-C
- I45-CV
- I45D
- I-G31
- I-N73HD
- IN9 SLI (FP-IN9 SLI)
- IP35 and IP35-E (same BIOS)
- IP35 Pro
- IP35 Pro XE
- IP35P
- IP35V
- IX38-GT3
- IX38-QuadGT
- IX48-GT3

The E0 updates actually came in pretty handy, as one of my own Abit boards (IP35P) had REALLY weird problems with a Pentium Dualcore E6300 2.8GHz, which is a late 45nm Wolfdale CPU. The BIOS constantly read the temperature as being near or above 100°C (212°F), so all fans were running full blast cause the FanEQ thought the CPU was frying. It also failed to boot/POST half the time, which somehow made it "forget" all the settings except the time/date.
All those problems disappeared after I flashed the E0 BIOS update (and my mom's happy with her "new" computer)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 23, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> Hi guys. With Abit going dark some of you may have remembered I made a post here
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2532582&postcount=45
> 
> ...



Seriously, give this man a medal.


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 5, 2012)

This is awesome. Somewhat surprised that it ended up being a whopping 20GB.

I'm still running an abit board myself. I remember going to their website for a BIOS update late February and seeing the shutdown notice. I think the FTP stayed up until the middle of March if I recall correctly.

If you're looking for people to help out with this, you can try hitting up Hexus. They've still got an abit section there.

On another note, there seems to be an abit.ws site that's still floating around. Anyone know anything about that?

Anyway, going see if I can get some free space to help preserve this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2012)

That Abit.ws site is up but not totally functional. There are still some stuff on it though.
Also good find SaltyFish


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 5, 2012)

Still seeding the torrent, btw.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2012)

Torrent is up domain name changed ill fix it after yard work. Gotta fix the flooding issue on the west wall laying asphalt on the walk way. Fucking walkin on the walk way mr ballon hands.


From phone. Your addicted when...mobile browser home page is also TPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.4non4art.com/Abit/index.php


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2012)

Still seeding but it seems like anyone whom wanted to grab a copy has done so already.


Does anybody have a copy of the website?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Still seeding but it seems like anyone whom wanted to grab a copy has done so already.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a copy of the website?



i couldnt get a copy of that.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2012)

Still seeding, about a week ago I still had a peer leeching the file from me.


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 1, 2012)

I finally managed to get 20GB free space for it. Anyone uploading in the last few days was probably uploading it to me.

I've found another unofficial abit support forum, http://www.abithelp.com . It'd be nice to tell them about this, but I can't seem to get past their registration.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, if you are from Belgium or the USA it is likely you have been leeching from me.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 1, 2012)

SaltyFish said:


> I've found another unofficial abit support forum, http://www.abithelp.com . It'd be nice to tell them about this, but I can't seem to get past their registration.



Try contacting the Board Administrator here --> abithelp.com Board Administrator


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 31, 2012)

Still seeding.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 1, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Try contacting the Board Administrator here --> abithelp.com Board Administrator


I know the admin there, a friend of mine actually. I'll point him here if you want to....


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bambooz said:


> I'm still seeding on the server
> 
> Also some updates on the FTP contents:
> 1) There's now a new folder called "/Motherboard Specs (website)/". It contains the abit website pages for most (all?) of their boards in PDF format. Useful for looking up the basic specs of a board "from the manufacturer". The layout in the PDFs is a bit messed up, but it's better than nothing.
> ...



OMG an up-to-date bios for my IP35? Seems like a miracle: on official website it's never appeared... 

LET'S TEST IT!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2013)

FYI, I am still having the archive in my torrent list.


----------



## Bambooz (Jun 11, 2013)

Still seeding, FTP still running 
If there are any problems with it, let me know (preferably via PM, so I get a notification email)

Transfer speed limit is now 500KByte/s, or at least it's supposed to be. Some people on specific ISPs (UPC/Unitymedia for example) will probably never get that much due to crappy peering to OVH.
Shouldn't be that much of a problem though, because the majority of "important" files (manuals, BIOSes etc) are 5MB or less. Pretty much the only exception are the high-res promo photos and the ancient driver packages.
The speed limit is mainly in place to prevent people from trying to download everything via FTP (blocking it for others), which quite a few idiots have tried in the past. Nullroute/IPFilter taught them what I think of that


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2013)

Bambooz said:


> Still seeding, FTP still running
> If there are any problems with it, let me know (preferably via PM, so I get a notification email)
> 
> Transfer speed limit is now 500KByte/s, or at least it's supposed to be. Some people on specific ISPs (UPC/Unitymedia for example) will probably never get that much due to crappy peering to OVH.
> ...



I'm downloading the torrent now and will leave it seeding until well after I reach a 1.0 ratio.


----------



## Bambooz (Jun 11, 2013)

been there, done that


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2014)

Still seeding for whomever needs this.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Still seeding for whomever needs this.



Me too still seeding


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2014)

Just found this: http://abit.ws/page/en/index.php

Several links are broken but you can still access the motherboard pages.

775 and AM2 motherdoards: http://abit.ws/page/en/motherboard/motherboard.php

Legacy motherboards: http://abit.ws/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_archives.php


Driver download pages are active BUT the files are just filler 1KB ones. The download path corresponds with the actual path in the Abit.rar folders (checked with the IC7-G)

Intel chipset URL: http://abit.ws/file.abit.com.tw/pub/download/driver2/intel_inf/inf_v9001007.zip

actual folder:


----------

